# Wanted western ultra mount plow



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

looking for a good used ultra mount plow. I am putting it on a 2000 superduty. Mount doesn’t matter I have one already I tore off my 04.


----------



## 672grader (Oct 27, 2015)

Jewell1386 said:


> looking for a good used ultra mount plow. I am putting it on a 2000 superduty. Mount doesn't matter I have one already I tore off my 04.


I have an 8.5' pro plus, wiring, mount off of a 2012
F350. $3200.00 complete. North central WV


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

There’s an mvp for sale in this forum....,


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

I have a 2 plug Western Ultramount poly for sale. Has pump and lights. Great shape. The first $2500 takes it away. No harnesses. I also have for sale a Western Pro Flo 2 Salt spreader (conveyor style) holds about 1000lbs of salt (pic enclosed). $900 firm.







Works. No mount for the plow nor the salter.


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

spyda said:


> I have a 2 plug Western Ultramount poly for sale. Has pump and lights. Great shape. The first $2500 takes it away. No harnesses. I also have for sale a Western Pro Flo 2 Salt spreader (conveyor style) holds about 1000lbs of salt (pic enclosed). $900 firm.
> View attachment 174305
> Works. No mount for the plow nor the salter.


Location for Pro Flo 2?


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

mr.lawn works I'm in Grand Rapids, Michigan. Quite a distance from Iowa i imagine.


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

spyda said:


> mr.lawn works I'm in Grand Rapids, Michigan. Quite a distance from Iowa i imagine.


Pics of the plow? U can text me them if u wish 574-532-6574


----------



## Beno72 (Oct 24, 2017)

I have a 2 year old Wideout for 3500. In pa north of pittsburgh. 724-730-8593


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

Beno72 said:


> I have a 2 year old Wideout for 3500. In pa north of pittsburgh. 724-730-8593
> View attachment 174320


If you where closer I would be on it


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

Jewell1386 said:


> Pics of the plow? U can text me them if u wish 574-532-6574





Jewell1386 said:


> Pics of the plow? U can text me them if u wish 574-532-6574


plow still available! Not beat up! Tried sending a pic. its the wrong file extension. Send me an email address I'll shoot it over to your addy or a phone number.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/grd/d/snow-removal-equipment/6458294400.html

$ 1000


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

On a Call said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/grd/d/snow-removal-equipment/6458294400.html
> 
> $ 1000


And where's the Wideout he's look for?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

dieselss said:


> And where's the Wideout he's look for?


did not notice he was looking for a wide out

By the way...I do have unimounts for sale if needed


----------

